# guiri



## johninsevilla

Buenas a todos

Como todos los extranjeros del norte de Europa que han quedado mucho tiempo en España (o por lo meno en Andalucía), ya he escuchado un montón de veces una palabra que suena como "gidi" (si fuera escrito en inglés) que significa un extranjero típicamente del Alemania, Inglaterra o Suecia. Estoy curioso de la historia de esta palabra y si españoles opinen que es despectivo o no?

Gracias

John


----------



## ena 63

Hola: 
Se me ocurre la palabra "guiri", no conozco sus orígenes, y designa a todos los extranjeros, no solo a los del norte de Europa.
Sí puede ser usada despectivamente, pero en general es una manera familiar, coloquial de llamar al turista.
Espera otras opiniones, nunca se sabe..
Saludos


----------



## nelliot53

¿Pudiera ser ésta la palabra a la que te refieres?

*giddy* *A*_adjective_*1 *airheaded, dizzy, empty-headed, featherbrained, *giddy*, light-headed, lightheaded, silly
_lacking seriousness; given to frivolity; "a dizzy blonde"; "light-headed teenagers"; "silly giggles" _


----------



## galadriel82

Estoy de acuerdo con ena 63, la palabra que has oido es "guiri" y no es despectivo así que tranquilo. Ah! y se usa en toda España, no solo en Andalucía. 
Saludos


----------



## andym

This looks interesting

http://oreneta.com/kalebeul/2005/03/14/galdos-and-those-spud-crazy-guiris/


----------



## ampurdan

La palabra es "guiri", sí, y cada uno la usa un poco como le parece, siendo el núcleo de sus significados un "extranjero". Normalmente se usa con referencia a los turistas. Algunas veces, despectivamente, al turismo de nivel cultural bajo que sólo se interesa en España por el sol y las posibilidades de éxito en una noche de "fiesta". Otras veces, sí se refiere a un extranjero del Norte de Europa o de Norteamérica (¿Australia?), siendo ese Norte muy ambiguo, típicamente muy blanco de piel, rubio o pelirrojo y de ojos claros, que acostumbra a quemarse al sol de nuestras playas. Tiene muchos significados, según quien la use. Desconozco su origen.


----------



## María Madrid

Cuando era una mera adolescente viví en Levante un par de años, cerca de las típicas zonas de turistas. Allí decían "guirufo" para designar a los turistas británicos principalmente. Poco a poco el nombre se redujo a guiri, no sé por qué y se amplió para designar a los turistas extranjeros en general, que tradicionalmente han sido rubios y de países fríos. No sé si alguien usa guiri para designar a los inmigrantes que vienen ahora a España (africanos suramericanos, etc.) , yo desde luego no lo he oído. 

No es despectivo, pero tampoco es muy cariñoso. Estoy de acuerdo con Ampurdán en que suele usarse para turistas de clase más bien baja. No siempre, pero sí es habitual. Como me dijo un amigo hace poco "no vayas a ese restaurante, lo que hacen no es paella, es arroz amarillo para guiris". Saludos,


----------



## ena 63

Mira, parece que viene del vasco:

guiri.
(Acort. del vasco guiristino, cristino).

2. com. Nombre con que, durante las guerras civiles del siglo XIX, designaban los carlistas a los partidarios de la reina Cristina, y después a todos los liberales, y en especial a los soldados del gobierno.
3. com. coloq. Turista extranjero. La costa está llena de guiris.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## micifuzz

Supongo que te refieres a GUIRI, La palabra procede de la guerra de Sucesion, era lo que llamaban los Carlistas o tradicionalistas (seguidores del rey Carlos) a los Cristinos o liberales (seguidores de la reina regente Maria Cristina), en vasco (el nucleo fuerte de los Carlistas estaba en Pais Vasco y Navarra) se les llamaba Guiristinos o "Guiris" (Cristinos) a los liberales que recibieron ayuda de Inglaterra con la legion britanica y la royal navy y de los Franceses con la legion extranjera, es decir fuerzas extranjeros quizas de alli viene que ahora se use para referirse a los extranjeros europeos, todo esto se remonta al Siglo XIX.


----------



## Vir-F

Hay una canción de Joaquín Sabina en la que están en una discoteca y dice "infestada de guiris, .......


----------



## borgonyon

He visto esa palabrita en varios threads y no tengo la menor idea que quiere decir. ¿Me podría ayudar alguien?


----------



## lory_k75

Termino coloquial para 'extranjero.'


----------



## borgonyon

oh, entonces se aplica a cualquiera que no es "español", ¿correcto? Como mexicano yo sería "guiri" entre ustedes. [Aunque en un viaje a Madrid me preguntaron si era andaluz y en otro viaje a Buenos Aires me preguntaron si era de la provincia…]


----------



## Ellouder

Especialmente extranjeros blancos, rojos por el sol y con camisas de flores.

Por ejemplo yo no llamaría guiri a un africano...


----------



## Ellouder

borgonyon said:


> oh, entonces se aplica a cualquiera que no es "español", ¿correcto? Como mexicano yo sería "guiri" entre ustedes. [Aunque en un viaje a Madrid me preguntaron si era andaluz y en otro viaje a Buenos Aires me preguntaron si era de la provincia…]


 

Mmmm no sé. A mi a un mexicano no me saldría llamarle 'guiri'.


----------



## Eword

borgonyon said:


> oh, entonces se aplica a cualquiera que no es "español", ¿correcto? Como mexicano yo sería "guiri" entre ustedes. [Aunque en un viaje a Madrid me preguntaron si era andaluz y en otro viaje a Buenos Aires me preguntaron si era de la provincia…]



Técnicamente debería ser así, pero en la práctica los _guiris _son europeos o norteamericanos. Un mexicano no sería un guiri donde yo vivo, ni un hindú. Un ruso, en cambio, podría serlo.
(Da vergüenza tener que explicarlo pero es así... )


----------



## borgonyon

Ah, es a los gringos, entonces. Un gringo puede ser americano, pero no necesariamente. Si es güero [rubio o blanco] y de moscú, viena, o berlin, es un gringo.


----------



## Miri_am

Donde yo vivo, llamamos "guiris" a todos los extranjeros que están de turismo, en este caso en España. 

Por lo que, claro está, por la misma regla de tres, en caso de que sea yo la que se vaya de turismo a otro país, entonces la "guiri" sería yo  

Miri


----------



## Mei

Miri_am said:


> Donde yo vivo, llamamos "guiris" a todos los extranjeros que están de turismo, en este caso en España.
> 
> Por lo que, claro está, por la misma regla de tres, en caso de que sea yo la que se vaya de turismo a otro país, entonces la "guiri" sería yo
> 
> Miri



Yo igual, para mi un "guiri" es un turísta, como los típicos que van con un sombrero mexicano por las ramblas de Barcelona... ¿por qué un sombrero mexicano?

Mei


----------



## borgonyon

Eso sí que es gracioso. ¡Con sombrero mexicano por las ramblas! Es el mismo problema de los gringos, piensan que todos somos mexicanos [iba a escribir hispanos, pero algunos prefieren latinos y otros hispanohablantes]. Mi esposa es cubana y varias gringas le han venido a pedir su receta para hacer "tacos"...


----------



## Miri_am

jajajajja qué gracia me está haciendo este thread sobre "guiris" podríamos pasar un buen rato contando anécdotas sobre este tema, es cierto !! 

Por mi parte puedo decir que, por las ramblas, no sólo los he visto con el sombrero mexicano como decía Mei (que por cierto los venden en las tiendas de souvenirs de la misma rambla) sino que además, corean eso de "ándale, ándale" ... expresión que curiosamente sólo uso cuando me cruzo con los "guiris" en la rambla de Barcelona jejejejje


----------



## carcoma

Los guiris son *cierto tipo de turista*.

No importa el origen. Es lo que los que viven del turismo llaman "de baja calidad" y los locales desprecian (o al menos se indignan) por su actitud.

No todos los turistas son guiris, aunque a veces se generaliza (sic.).
Los guiris son esos que pasean por tu ciudad en bañador, que vomitan y vociferan como nunca harían en la suya, que vienen a aprovechar el sol al máximo -sin protección- y a los dos días nos duele verles la piel, los que vienen a festejar sus despedidas de soltero por que el alcohol es más barato, los que van a una casa rural en Galicia y gritan "Fiesta! toros! Paella!!!!", los que invaden tu bar favorito con su olor a cremas aftersun, sin camiseta, sudorosos, vomitando al lado y empujando, los tradicionales sun-sea-sex, etc.


----------



## Mirlo

borgonyon said:


> Eso sí que es gracioso. ¡Con sombrero mexicano por las ramblas! Es el mismo problema de los gringos, piensan que todos somos mexicanos [iba a escribir hispanos, pero algunos prefieren latinos y otros hispanohablantes]. Mi esposa es cubana y varias gringas le han venido a pedir su receta para hacer "tacos"...


 
Que risa!  sabes ahora que me acuerdo yo nunca habia comido un "burrito" hasta que llegué aquí a los Estados Unidos,
saludos,


----------



## borgonyon

También tenemos Taco Bell, que me encanta porque no es comida mexicana, sino un invento gringo!

Eso de "ándale, ándale" es otra cosa que aprendieron de una caricatura [speedy gonzalez] y piensan que es tan común como respirar.


----------



## rc74

En los paises de habla inglesa se llaman a los españoles 'spics'.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spic asi que si eres de un pais nordico y te llaman guiri cuando estés en españa solo tienes que llamarles 'spics' a los españoles!


----------



## drar3g

Pensar que para ser guiri basta con ser rubio o tener los ojos azules... es típico de guiris  

Guiri designa a la clase de turista de clase baja, a menudo del norte de Europa, que cuando viaja a España piensa estar en Méjico. Los guiris suelen creer que parecen extranjeros por el color de su pelo o de sus ojos, cuando en realidad lo que los delata es estar borrachos a las 11 de la mañana, no usar crema solar y vestir camisas de flores. Un español rubio nunca sería un guiri en España...  a no ser que se comportarse como tal!

Con todo también hay un uso no despectivo de guiri para designar cualquier extranjero de procedencia europea. Por la misma regla de tres, un español se convierte en guiri cuando está en otros países (y de ahí la expresión "este verano me voy a lisboa a hacer el guiri").


----------



## Atawalpa

rc74 said:


> En los paises de habla inglesa se llaman a los españoles 'spics'.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spic asi que si eres de un pais nordico y te llaman guiri cuando estés en españa solo tienes que llamarles 'spics' a los españoles!



I understand 'spics' is a very pejorative term. The word 'guiri' has an  historical origin and has now come to mean, depending on the context and  the person using it: typically a foreign tourist from a European  country or North America, and even more typically, one wearing those  flower shirts and flip flops. But the most recent usage includes any  kind of foreigner, either tourist or not (students, workers...), and it  is mainly used in a friendly manner and used even by the 'guiris'  themselves. An English friend even called himself guiri in a book he  wrote: 'Un guiri en Extremadura'. So, please, take no notice of what  rc74 says, no hard feelings... peace and love! ;-)


----------



## sound shift

I've seen "guiri" used in the WR forum to refer to those who celebrate April Fool's Day (Día del ingenuo), hence the British and the North Americans (and possibly some others). The post went on to say that "guiris" wear sandals with socks, which points the finger firmly in the direction of the British.


----------



## WillieTheSkimo

Ellouder said:


> extranjeros blancos, rojos por el sol y con camisas de flores.





sound shift said:


> sandals with socks



That would be the key elements in order to recognise a "guiri", to which I would add a big photo camera ( Usually asiatic "guiris" are made fun of beacuse of their "obsession" with taking photos.)

Althought what some users have said ( Atawalpa, specially you!)  , I DO think that IT IS A PERYORATIVE TERM.
I mean, it CAN BE used in a COMIC, FIRENDLY WAY, and even you can call yourself a "guiri" when you are abroad, lost in a city and looking for maps, taking photos and stuff.
But it is very regulary used to describe wether those kind of tourists carcoma has talked us about ( "hooligans who come to spain to get wasted, have fiesta, siesta and mess around"----> (British people who comes to Lloret, for example) or
those foreigners that look "lost", and thus look likely to get ripped off or mugged, beacuse of the simple fact they look "VERY FOREIGNERS" AND "VERY LOST" .


----------



## lslade2002

WillieTheSkimo said:


> That would be the key elements in order to recognise a "guiri", to which I would add a big photo camera ( Usually asiatic "guiris" are made fun of beacuse of their "obsession" with taking photos.)
> 
> Althought what some users have said ( Atawalpa, specially you!)  , I DO think that IT IS A PERYORATIVE TERM.
> I mean, it CAN BE used in a COMIC, FIRENDLY WAY, and even you can call yourself a "guiri" when you are abroad, lost in a city and looking for maps, taking photos and stuff.
> But it is very regulary used to describe wether those kind of tourists carcoma has talked us about ( "hooligans who come to spain to get wasted, have fiesta, siesta and mess around"----> (British people who comes to Lloret, for example) or
> those foreigners that look "lost", and thus look likely to get ripped off or mugged, beacuse of the simple fact they look "VERY FOREIGNERS" AND "VERY LOST" .



I agree. I think that any term that recognizes someone based on the color of their skin is pejorative. I've encountered many Latinos that use the term "gringo" very freely. If someone I know uses it with me intimately, I suppose it's okay, but when a random person I've never met calls me a "gringo," I find it very rude. If a non-Hispanic white were to use similar words to recognize a Latino or a black person, we would be considered racist. As for "guiri" in Spain, I live in Barcelona (granted, for only 2 months) and it has consistently been explained to me as "any foreigner, but really any white foreigner." I actually find it pretty curious that there is even a pejorative word for foreigners in Spanish as in English (at least American English) I am really struggling to think of a pejorative term for a foreigner (not a racial term, I mean). And by the way, I absolutely am not that type of tourist ("sun, sea, sex"), but I am called a "guiri" here.

Todos tienen suposiciones sobre otras culturas. No sólo los anglos. Creo que es importante dejar de usar estos términos si queremos menos prejuicio y estereotipos en el mundo. Bueno, soy un poco idealista


----------



## Bogher

A ver, a ver que nos liamos. guiri es el turista que viene a España normalmente de habla inglesa ( Páises nordicos incluidos) excepcionalmente incluyéndose a franceses o alemanes.


----------



## Tegs

Sigues siendo un guiri cuando _vives _en España y tienes pinta de extranjero - no se usa solo para turistas  En inglés no tenemos un término así amplio para todos los extranjeros.


----------



## JennyTW

Well no, "guiri" isn't only said to tourists, but also to foreigners who live and work here. It IS pejorative, although it can also be used "con cariño".  People have said to me "No, tu no eres guiri, tu eres de aquí ya", which is nice, but it shows exactly what guiri implies, unfortunately.


----------



## levmac

I hate the word Guiri. It's a lazy term, and as ignorant as "Paki" or "Chino" which are used regardless of the person's actual _nationality_. 

What we can see from the posts in this forum is that there is debate about what it means - for some it's a "colloquial" term, for others it means "a low class" tourist, for others it's "fun" but "not something you would say to a person's face".

Imagine how it feels to live in Spain for years, make an effort to learn the language, and then have that word thrown at you because you have fair skin and blue eyes. Someone said the word "spic" is the English equivalent, but that word to me is from 1920s gangsters movies, and has always been regarded as offensive, not loveable. The fact is, in English there is no equivalent - there is no acceptable word to put all the "Mediterranean" people in one box, and this casual racism should not be accepted in Spain.


----------



## Txiri

I learned a lot of cheli when I was in Spain, and my roommate and I would tease our pals and call ourselves "guiris."  As with JennyTW, they protested that *we* weren't.  I don't think it's meant to be racist, but rather applied to tourists who don't attempt to moderate their behavior and 'do as the Romans do.'  They take tourist trips and act like they own the place.   This isn't welcome behavior no matter who you are, what you look like, or wherever you go.


----------



## Rubns

Guiri is not racist at all. It depends on how you say it. Is "gringo" racist too? It has exactly the same connotation. We normally use it to refer to tourists (especially British). Besides, how can it be racist? As far as I know we Spaniards are generally caucasians, just like the "guiris". It could be xenophobic but not racist.


----------



## Txiri

The post immediately above mine called it "casual racism."  Xenophobic is probably a better term, but throughout the thread, posters have been referring to complexions typical of northern Europe and so on.


----------



## Rubns

Yes, but an Italian person could be guiri too, and they look like us. I think the term describes an attitude not your skin/eye/hair color.


----------



## Txiri

Again, have a look at the thread.


----------



## Rubns

Does that mean I have to agree with them? 

P.S. Actually I was referring to levmac's post, I should've quoted it.


----------



## Txiri

Rubns said:


> Does that mean I have to agree with them?
> 
> P.S. Actually I was referring to levmac's post, I should've quoted it.



No, certainly not.  Yes, that's usually a good idea.


----------



## Rubns

Mi tono no era borde, lo siento si ha sonado así. En los foros esto se pierde


----------



## Txiri

It didn't sound _borde_, but you replied after my post, and I thought you were directing your comment to me.


----------



## grindios

Otro ejemplo - Si usted quiere leer la póliza de su seguro médico está bien, pero ya sabe que es puro guiri guiri guiri.... 
(guiri guiri guiri = blah blah blah)


----------



## grindios

borgonyon said:


> oh, entonces se aplica a cualquiera que no es "español", ¿correcto? Como mexicano yo sería "guiri" entre ustedes. [Aunque en un viaje a Madrid me preguntaron si era andaluz y en otro viaje a Buenos Aires me preguntaron si era de la provincia…]




Conozco a muchos españoles y cuando ellos viajan fuera de España, dicen que andan de guiri.


----------



## Rubns

Es cierto, este verano he estado por Irlanda con unos amigos y en varias ocasiones decíamos (sobre todo en pubs de la Irlanda profunda): "parecemos guiris". Por eso dije, que realmente no tiene nada que ver con la "raza", sino con la actitud. Otra cosa es que haya gente en concreto que lo use de esa manera, pero la definición de guiri es "turista que llama la atención".


----------



## levmac

grindios said:


> Conozco a muchos españoles y cuando ellos viajan fuera de España, dicen que andan de guiri.






> Es cierto, este verano he estado por Irlanda con unos amigos y en varias ocasiones decíamos (sobre todo en pubs de la Irlanda profunda): "parecemos guiris". Por eso dije, que realmente no tiene nada que ver con la "raza", sino con la actitud. Otra cosa es que haya gente en concreto que lo use de esa manera, pero la definición de guiri es "turista que llama la atención".



I had this debate here before, and the posts all got deleted, so I am not interested in following this thread any more. What is clear to me is saying that you are going to go somewhere [label]-style or that you "look like a [label]" does not make that label OK to use. Let's use strong language to make the point.

"We're just gonna walk out of the restaurant without paying, like niggers." (I am comparing myself here to a "nigger". That does not make the use of the word OK).

(smells armpit). "OOf! I smell like a Paki!" (I am comparing myself to a "Paki". This does not make it OK to use Paki.

My test is simply this. 1) Is the person to whom I am applying the label comfortable with it? 2) Would I introduce the person this way? 

If the answer to either question is no, I don't think it's cool. But that's me, I can't stop you labelling me in a way I don't like. 

To add one final point about Rubns post: it's one thing to think of yourself as a guiri when you are in a country on holiday. It's another thing to spend years here, learn the language, integrate, work hard, pay taxes, and then have someone say "ay, estos putos guiris" on the metro, because you were speaking to visiting friends in your own language. But then maybe that's my fault for "llamando la atención" by having the cheek to speak in my own language.


----------



## Rubns

Jamás me dirigiría a un británico como "guiri", si alguien se dirigió a ti así, es en concreto porque él/ella sea xenófobo/a (algo con lo que yo estoy totalmente en contra, ya que me considero una persona cosmopolita). El término no es peyorativo, sino la persona que lo use y cómo lo use. De todas formas en otros países también hay comentarios despectivos por nacionalidades, no es algo exclusivo de España. En todo el mundo hay gilip*****.

Saludos.


----------



## Elcanario

Las palabras en sí mismas ni son racistas ni peyorativas, lo son dependiendo del uso que hacemos de ellas. Y os pongo un ejemplo yo puedo llamarle capullo,cabrón, etc a alguien queriendo insultarle o llamárselo a un colega en ciertas situaciones y no serlo en absoluto. Por la misma razón guiri puede ser peyorativo o no serlo todo depende de como se dice.
saludos


----------



## Green Linnet

rc74 said:


> En los paises de habla inglesa se llaman a los españoles 'spics'.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spic asi que si eres de un pais nordico y te llaman guiri cuando estés en españa solo tienes que llamarles 'spics' a los españoles!


In forty years in an English-speaking country, I never heard anyone there call Spaniards "spics". These things change over time, and maybe I am out of date (I no longer live in an English-speaking country), but I have only heard "spics" used (in a hostile way) in the US, to refer to people of Puerto Rican origin.
The extent to which terms are perceived as disrespectful can change over time, as well as depending on context. I think my father would have hit an Englishman who called him "Paddy", but now Irish people regularly refer to themselves as "Paddies". (Unfortunately, some of them even adopt, once a year or at football matches, British-invented caricatural "leprechaun" gear, but that's another story ... )


----------



## Mister Draken

Elcanario said:


> Las palabras en sí mismas ni son racistas ni peyorativas, lo son dependiendo del uso que hacemos de ellas. Y os pongo un ejemplo yo puedo llamarle capullo,cabrón, etc a alguien queriendo insultarle o llamárselo a un colega en ciertas situaciones y no serlo en absoluto. Por la misma razón guiri puede ser peyorativo o no serlo todo depende de como se dice.
> saludos



Estoy de acuerdo... en parte. No es lo mismo "sudamericano" que "sudaca". Por mucho cariño y tono que le pongas, si un desconocido que no tuviera ninguna confianza ni trato conmigo me espetara "sudaca" no me quedarían dudas de sus intenciones. Si me dice "sudamericano, no me ofendo. Es más, me enorgullezco. Hay más ejemplos en los que las palabras _per se_, al tratarse de desviaciones, sí son despectivas.


----------



## Bevj

This very old thread was originally based on an error and a long time ago ceased to be a translation question . 
TIthere are several threads about 'guiri' and discussions of a cultural nature are not within the scope of the forum. This thread is therefore now being closed.
Thank you.


----------

